# 5'11" 165lbs. Starting cycle test E, trying to gain weight fast. HELP?



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been researching all the GNC bullshit; *weight* gainers, proteins, creatines. None of it seem worth the hype or money. What would be the best way to *gain* mass fast while im taking this cycle of enanthate?


----------



## pitt (Apr 11, 2010)

Train hard and let the test do its thing..


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Of course, that's a definate. Im trying to find out, from prior experience, what are some of the best supplements to pack on pounds fast?


----------



## Marat (Apr 11, 2010)

I very much expect that you will ignore my advice, however, I highly recommend that you save that Test E that you have for a later time. You need to learn the fundamentals of training and diet before you employ more advanced techniques.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably so. I don't really look at it so scientific but more of, eat a ton and hit the gym hard. I eat anything and everything, don't have enough time to sit down and count calories and all that bs. That's exactly why I'm trying to find a good supplement or weight gainer that can pretty much fill in the gaps of what I'm not taking in daily.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2010)

165 at 5'11'' and you are going to run a steroid cycle....wow

No wonder steroids are illegal. Thanks for helping the feds take away our rights.


----------



## Marat (Apr 11, 2010)

It's entirely your prerogative  --- we can only care about your success as you much you do. That methodology works for some but you should be aware that there will likely be a lot of time spent spinning your wheels.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input GeorgeForeman...?

I'm trying to get some answers on building mass, not discussing my decision on taking a miniscule 10cc bottle of test. Just taking it because I came across it cheap, and want that little extra boost to build quick for summer. 


I've taken a bottle once before and saw strenght gains and cut me up pretty good, but I'm looking for decent mass gains also. So again I ask, what are some legit supplements I can take to help do this?


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2010)

this is not a supplement, its being moved.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm 20 yrs old and know I have alot of potential to make substantial gains. 
Just in need of helpful advice...


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think you need suppliments at all. If you're eating as much as you say you are. Just train hard and overload progressively.
I would suggest to eat clean though. Don't just eat everything/anything in sight. Obviously you want to gain maximum muscle mass and minimum fat gains. 
5'11, 165lbs. You'll wanna shoot for something like 3500-4000 calories daily. You can easilly do that with real food so forget the weight gainer, eat clean and train hard.
By the way.. I dunno what your expectations are from just one 10ml vial of test. I mean, even if you do 400mg a week, thats only a 5 week cycle. If you do EVERYTHING right, you can only expect to gain 4-8 pounds of muscle from that, which you will lose without a PCT.
I'm sure you know all this already, just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 11, 2010)

You did the right thing by coming here... but you do need to learn to eat and train properly.  Most importantly...EAT!  If you're at that weight you definitely haven't learned how much you actually need to eat to gain weight.

If you just take you'r 1 bottle of test, you wiull initially gain weight and look bigger...you'll be pumped.  It's gonna be water, NOT muscle...by the time you finish you'll regret it b/c it doesn't seem that you understand AAS are NOT for "a little boost"   They are serious/powerful hormones that will f**k you up if you dont understand them.

Kepp researching, and dont rush into this.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the post FMJ, thats a little more helpful. And youre right about the bottle. If anything, I'm sure it wont do much, but the last time I took one, I gained around 10lbs of lean muscle in 6 weeks. I want to make sure I take full advantage of it this time.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

DaBeast, you're right about me not understanding because I really don't. But the gains I made from the last time couldnt have been just water retention or I wouldve looked more bloated than ripped, correct? I haven't started yet, and this is why. 

Can I get some good advice on getting started and doing this correctly this time? <- im stuck ha


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> DaBeast, you're right about me not understanding because I really don't. But the gains I made from the last time couldnt have been just water retention or I wouldve looked more bloated than ripped, correct? I haven't started yet, and this is why.
> 
> Can I get some good advice on getting started and doing this correctly this time? <- im stuck ha


 
Best advice I can offer you at this stage is to read all the stickies in the Anabolic Zone. Those will give you some info on what a cycle should look like, What an AI and PCT will do for you and other info you will need to help you decide what the next steps will be. 
Good luck.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you recommend taking some sort of estrogen blocker and HCG?

I'm getting overloaded with information, can anyone break it down a little less complex?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 11, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> Do you recommend taking some sort of estrogen blocker and HCG?
> 
> I'm getting overloaded with information, can anyone break it down a little less complex?


 
If you can't spend enough time researching to not feel overloaded then you shouldnt be doing this, but if you want someone to tell you what to do instead of actually knowing what you should do then here...

week 1-10   Test E 500mg/week
week 1-10   arimidex .5mg eod or .5mg ed if needed

Week 10-13 aromasin 25mg ed
Week 12-14 Nolva 40/40/20/20


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> If you can't spend enough time researching to not feel overloaded then you shouldnt be doing this, but if you want someone to tell you what to do instead of actually knowing what you should do then here...
> 
> week 1-10 Test E 500mg/week
> week 1-10 arimidex .5mg eod or .5mg ed if needed
> ...


 
He doesn't have enough test for 10 weeks @ 500mg/wk.
At 500mg/wk, he'll be done with his little 10ml vial in 4 weeks.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the _positive_ input...?

Im juss gonna take my little 10ml bottle for a month or so, bust my ass, and eat like a champ. 
Guess we'll see what happens. I'm sure I won't need to spend the extra money on estrogen blocker n all if what I have isn't that much like FMJ says.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> Thanks for the _positive_ input...?
> 
> Im juss gonna take my little 10ml bottle for a month or so, bust my ass, and eat like a champ.
> Guess we'll see what happens. I'm sure I won't need to spend the extra money on estrogen blocker n all if what I have isn't that much like FMJ says.


 
Hey man, the facts aren't always postive. Sorry if thats not what you want to hear but it doesn't make it less true.
My point is, it's not enough for a full cycle. It *IS* enough to fuck you up if you don't keep estrogen in check so get an AI and get something to get your balls working again when you're done with that vial.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> He doesn't have enough test for 10 weeks @ 500mg/wk.
> At 500mg/wk, he'll be done with his little 10ml vial in 4 weeks.


 

I know I was trying to point him in the right direction, b/c he needs more gear to make shutdown down his own test worthwhile.

But to the OP... good luck... hope you you get hyuuugge!!  

Way to be responsible about f**king with your endocrine system at an age when you really shouldn't be, and having zero knowledge/respect for what AAS can do both positive and negative.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay...
What?
Where?
Price?

Any knowledge is helpful...
I'm completely naive to all of this and this is the first I've heard of any sorts


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha
Look buddy, I dont even know what AAS is!!

Guess I'm in the wrong place to look for answers. Sounds like you guys know your stuff, for sure, but I definately don't. AAS, AI, PCT...? Im a 20 year old guy just trying to improve myself and get a little bigger, not a doctor. I dont have time to go and get bloodwork done and all that bs, its not that serious. If you think taking this test will really affect my body that badly, then sure, let me know what to do exactly without bashing me for being naive


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 11, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> Haha
> Look buddy, I dont even know what AAS is!!
> 
> Guess I'm in the wrong place to look for answers. Sounds like you guys know your stuff, for sure, but I definately don't. AAS, AI, PCT...? Im a 20 year old guy just trying to improve myself and get a little bigger, not a doctor. I dont have time to go and get bloodwork done and all that bs, its not that serious. If you think taking this test will really affect my body that badly, then sure, let me know what to do exactly without bashing me for being naive


 
You know what bro, you're right...it's not that serious.  Just go for it and if you ever get your hands on tren go for it.  It will make you big and cut at the same time!

When you cant get it up anymore, just take viagra


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's not a problem getting anything I want; steroids are passed around like candy in this area. I just was told that enanthate was the most effective and sure way to go. I'm not on a bodybuilding quest and not abusing steroids. Just getting things started. When I'm 60 years old and my dick wont stay hard, I'm sure it wont be because of a 10cc bottle of test I took 40 years prior. Yes, I know they're serious and can cause harm. Yes, I know they can get you "hyyuuugee".

Can someone just give me some advice to take full advantage of this bottle and some supplements to go along with it??


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> Haha
> Look buddy, I dont even know what AAS is!!
> 
> Guess I'm in the wrong place to look for answers. Sounds like you guys know your stuff, for sure, but I definately don't. AAS, AI, PCT...? Im a 20 year old guy just trying to improve myself and get a little bigger, not a doctor. I dont have time to go and get bloodwork done and all that bs, its not that serious. If you think taking this test will really affect my body that badly, then sure, let me know what to do exactly without bashing me for being naive


 
Okay, Well, I suggested you read the stickies in this forum... At the very least HeavyIron's sticky entitled "First Cycle and PCT". But I'll give you the jist of things you need to know. I strongly advise you read more about this stuff. I'm not in the habit of encouraging anyone to do illegal substances without thier knowlegde of what those substances are! 
Okay, enough lecturing. AAS, is an acronym for anabolic-androgenic steroids. Using steroids, such as the one you have will help you gain lean muscle mass but as the human body always attempts to level and equalize things, adding testosterone into your body will cause other hormones to elevate. One of most concern is Estrogen. Testosterone, through a process called "Aromatising", converts to estrogen. Too much estrogen will bring about unwanted side effects such as gynecomastia or "Gyno" for short. Or "Bitch tits" for slang. To combat estrogen levels from getting too high, AAS users will often employ an AI or Aromatase Inhibitor. Some of the more popular ones are Arimidex or Aromasin. Another side effect of injecting Test is that when your body senses the high levels, it will shut down your natural test production. When this happens the testicles have a tendoncy to shrink. Something to combat this problem is HCG. Another injectable compound used during the Test cycle. Now, at the end of a cycle, yet another hormone will rear it's ugly head. That is Cortisol. Once the Test cycle is done, Cortisol is free to begin eating away all the muscle you just worked so hard at adding during your cycle. To combat this, you will often have to employ a PCT or "Post Cycle Treatment". This is  also required to help your body turn its natural test production back on. A popular example of this is Clomid. 
This is a very very very very basic explaination of whats involved with doing AAS. All this info could have been found in just the one Sticky thread I suggested you read. So again, READ MORE about this shit before you inject it!!
Lastly, do not ask for sources on where to get these items. This is against the rules of this board. Again, you will have to do your own research on how/where to find such items.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

I read that sticky, but what you just told me is exactly what I needed to hear. Thanks for clearing things up, finally!
I didnt know there were so many other drugs I would have to incorporate into one cycle of test. I guess if I'm going to do this, and do it right, I should get another 10ccs of enanthate, aromasin, HCG, and a post cycle treatment. Correct?


Thing is, I'm seeing aromasin is _extremely _pricey. I dont know anything about HCG, and I've seen PCT's at GNC. 
So it looks like just this one 20cc test E cycle is gonna rape my wallet...


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats what it said on the box, who knows...locked up in a case with a few other things


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Really?


 
He probably means that 6-oxo stuff?


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sure.

FMJ, so im looking at;

20ccs - 200
aromasin - 250
HCG - 20
PCT - 250
all appx. but i could spend over $700 easily on this one cycle?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> Sure.
> 
> FMJ, so im looking at;
> 
> ...


 
Are these dollar amounts? 
Yes, you can easily spend this or more for one complete cycle. Don't forget about pins and syringes either, though these are cheap. One thing I can help you with, since CEM is a sponsor here on IM, Look into thier LiquiDex product as an AI alternative. Not NEARLY as good but 1/5 the price.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 11, 2010)

You are a fucking moron.  You dont even understand the basics of what you are doing, but you DO know how to make the little jackoff smiley.  So gratz. 

No one on this planet irks me more than someone that asks for advice, then doesn't listen and gets smart ass about what he hears.  I almost look forward to you fucking yourself up.  These guys are trying to help you and you are just flapping your gums instead of listening to the voice of experience.

There, now that I have gotten that out of my system, I will give some badly needed info.

1.  AAS (steroids) are not a "little boost".  It replaces the hormones in your body during the duration of the cycle, and can have severe ramifications if not done correctly, including erectile dysfunction, liver damage (orals), permanent impairment of natural test production, so on and so on, yada yada yada.  This isn't fucking creatine, it is a synthetic hormone.

2.  You are completely missing the point of Test E to begin with.  It is to give you enough test to support protein synthesis and an anabolic state *both of which you are in at 20 years old!*  You already have so much natural test floating around that you will literally be shutting down your own production for NOTHING.

3.  Your little piddly ass bottle of test isn't enough for a cycle anyway.  I believe Test E doesnt even kick in till like week 5 am I right?  You will once again, be shutting your body down for NOTHING.  At a minimum a 10-12 week cycle is recommended.

Now, since you are going to ignore those facts (clearly) and going to go ahead with it anyway (clearly) then the least you can do is give some respect to these guys that are trying to give you some knowledge.  They know their shit, and that's why they aren't 165lb boy-childs like you.  How about listening without the smart ass attitude?

Reps to the guys trying to help.  You all are almost Buddha like in your patience.


----------



## jnelson47 (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay well I'm obviously not nearly prepared enough and its not sounding too promising without dropping a grand. Working 11 hour shifts 5 days a week doesnt really give me the time I need to dedicate myself to something so serious. I do appreciate the info guys and in helping me make this decision. I'll save this post for later reference when, and if, I decide to do this again. Also, to let my buddy know what he's got himself into. 

Thanks for the support FMJ and sticking around despite this post turning into a battle of an ignorant beginner vs. these doctors.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 12, 2010)

jnelson47 said:


> I'm 20 yrs old and know* I have alot of potential to make substantial gains. *
> Just in need of helpful advice...


 

Bro you prob wont like my answer. But if you try a good training program and eat decent foods, does not have to be all "sit and count calorie bs" as you said just simple like. Steak and rice, chicken and rice, fish and rice, or potato. mix them up add some greens. I mean shit if you cant eat 4 solid meals with a couple liquid. then shoot for 3 solid and 3 liquid gainers.

And try a GVT program lots of guys who are on the smaller side gain a good amount of mass on them in 4 weeks even 6 weeks.

All the guys here telling you to wait at least a little are doing so for your own good bro.

Just try the food thing like I said and the GVT for a few weeks. You'll enjoy it.

then try the juice if you must so soon. Just think if you juice so soon so light you may fuck up your future gains.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, maybe you show better sense than I assumed.  Sorry for the harsh response.  I am on day 12 of a 1400 calorie a day cut and have been away from my kids and girlfriend on a rig in the middle of the ocean for 2 weeks, so please excuse my anti-social behavior.  I don't even like ME very much right now, let alone other humans.


----------

